

Ask HN: Do you want to cold some open source project? - felix_xyk

Hi all, just wondering do you need such function when you browsing open source project(github)? Because you maybe just don&#x27;t like it.
======
ColinWright
I have no idea what you're trying to say. It may be that English is not your
first language, in which case all credit for the skill level you do have,
certainly I can't speak anything other than English with any competence.

But having said that - perhaps you could post what you're trying to say in
both your first language and in English. That way people could check the
original and possibly offer better translations into English. This would help
us understand your question, and possibly help your English.

~~~
accatyyc
My interpretation is that OP means that there could be some dislike function
on Github, to hide uninteresting projects when browsing... maybe?

